# A Tale of a Valiant Mystery Snail!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone! So, I have started this thread to share Reginaldo's story. So... Ahem...
I was gone for Memorial Day weekend. I came home, and I checked out my tanks, as I do periodically to make sure everyone was accounted for. Everyone was there; everyone except for one of my mystery snails in my 15 gallon. I figured he was just in the back, hidden in one of the plants. Wrong! I left for about two hours and I came back to check out my tanks again. I started to worry; my tank has a lid, but there is a small opening so the filter can partially come out of the tank. The filter doesn't take up all of the space. I looked around the piece of furniture, and sure enough! Right below the little space made by the filter, there he was. He was on the stand, 100 percent out of the water. I had no idea how long he had been there. I quickly filled one of the cups my bettas came in with the water from the tank and I put him in. He didn't move for hours. I thought he was surely dead. Then he moved! He moved up the cup, but he went down quickly after that. After watching him move ever so little for a long time, I put him back into the 15. He stayed at the bottom for almost a day. Then he went up the tank, and back down to stay at the bottom for a little longer. He was probably just in shock. How is he now? He has made a full recovery! As I type this, I watch him go up the front wall of my tank, so I have a perfect view of his mouth opening and picking up algae. He survived! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Wow that must have been a good scare! Good things he's ok now!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure was!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I had almost the exact same thing happen to one of my Mystery Snails! When we found her she had fallen onto the floor and rolled under the dresser. Thankfully she was completely unharmed, and also started moving around again after a few hours of me thinking she was dead. Mystery Snails can last a surprising amount of time outside the water; they're tough little guys!


----------

